# Washington State



## charmed (Oct 10, 2011)

Just checking to see if anyone from washington state is here to talk to?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a few of us. There's a washington group on this site


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm from WA


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Good morning! :yay


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm new and I'm from Washington! Anyone got a link to the other thread? Or is it pretty much in the graveyard.


----------



## charmed (Oct 10, 2011)

For any future washington SA members, this thread is pretty much a graveyard, but feel free to talk to me and anyone else who has posted here.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey everyone. I'm in Seattle. Anyone interested in meeting in person or texting?


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Representing Olympia.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I went to school in Olympia


----------

